# Wireless & wlan0 still not working [SOLVED!]

## audiodef

I've been trying to get the wireless card in my Dell Inspiron 1720 working. I know it should work because Dell says so on their own web site. The exact card is also supported by the kernel I have (latest gentoo-sources with the Intel 4965AGN Wireless-N options compiled in). 

I have followed these pages:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Wireless/Truemobile_ndiswrapper

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627

I think I'm missing something. There's no /etc/init.d/net.wlan0. I did ln -s net.lo net.wlan0, although I'm not entirely sure if this is what I'm supposed to do (some other web site I've forgotten the address of suggested that). It doesn't work, though. 

When I try iwconfig wlan0 essid my_essid, I get no errors. ifconfig wlan0 up returns "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" and dhcpcd wlan0 returns 

"wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.0-beta9 starting

wlan0: read_interface: No such file or directory". 

I'd appreciate any help.

More info:

dmesg | grep 4965 && dmesg | grep 80211:

```

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device 0843 (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4229 (rev 61)

```

I believe the last line is for the wireless card, since it showed up after I found and compiled the Intel 4965AGN Wireless-N option into the kernel.

----------

## ali3nx

The error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" usually indicates that the driver for that device is not loaded, present, was unable to load or the device does not use the init interface naming you created. This is likely the main source of your complications. It's also likely that the wireless card in your notebook requires firmware to function. The two main things I would do is try to get a log copy of dmesg and paste it here. secondly try to 'tail' the kernel or messages logfiles when your typing to configure the wireles interface to determine of the device driver is in fast present and make post any relevant errors. The best opportunity to get a dmesg log is immediately following a fresh reboot.

To make a fresh dmesg logfile

```
dmesg >dmesg.log
```

The messages or kern.log logfiles are located in /var/log. You can use the following commands to attempt to view any live changes while your attempting to modify your wireless device

```
tail -f -n60 /var/log/messages
```

```
tail -f -n60 /var/log/kern.log
```

----------

## audiodef

Thanks. 

There is no /var/log/kern.log on my system.

tail -f -n60 /var/log/messages gives this for the wireless card:

```

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost dhcpcd[3539]: wlan0: read_interface: No such file or directory

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost firmware.sh[3541]: Cannot find  firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode'

```

dmesg in its entirety says:

```

Linux version 2.6.26-gentoo (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #3 SMP Tue Jul 22 03:31:03 EST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f692400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f692400 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fc000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000feda6000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1142MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 521874) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   521874

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   521874

On node 0 totalpages: 521874

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2286 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290212 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000FBBF0, 0024 (r2 DELL  )

ACPI: XSDT 7F693E00, 005C (r1 DELL    M08     27D70714 ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 7F693C9C, 00F4 (r4 DELL    M08     27D70714 ASL        61)

ACPI: DSDT 7F694400, 565E (r2 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 7F6A2C00, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7F693F00, 0038 (r1 DELL    M08            1 ASL        61)

ACPI: APIC 7F694000, 0068 (r1 DELL    M08     27D70714 ASL        47)

ACPI: MCFG 7F693FC0, 003E (r16 DELL    M08     27D70714 ASL        61)

ACPI: SLIC 7F69409C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M08     27D70714 ASL        61)

ACPI: BOOT 7F693BC0, 0028 (r1 DELL    M08     27D70714 ASL        61)

ACPI: SSDT 7F692682, 04CC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:78000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 39336 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 32, nr_cpu_ids: 2

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517796

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Detected 1495.771 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2062872k/2087496k available (3410k kernel code, 23512k reserved, 1789k data, 244k init, 1169992k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc061d000 - 0xc065a000   ( 244 kB)

      .data : 0xc0454b51 - 0xc0614330   (1789 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0454b51   (3410 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2995.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=5990542)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20080321

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 844 Objects with 98 Devices 251 Methods 20 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 13 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz stepping 0d

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2991.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=5983051)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (5986.79 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 332 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in E820

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:.............................................................................................

Initialized 18/20 Regions 16/18 Fields 28/29 Buffers 31/31 Packages (866 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:...

Executed 3 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 103 objects)

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 4 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9 10 11) *4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

system 00:05: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x900-0x97f has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 has been reserved

system 00:09: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x1010-0x102f has been reserved

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x0-0x9efff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x9f000-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x100000-0x7f6923ff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x7f692400-0x7f6fffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x7f700000-0x7f7fffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0x7f700000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffa00000-0xffafffff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfeda3fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda4000-0xfeda4fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda5000-0xfeda5fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfeda6000-0xfeda6fff has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed1bfff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfe800000-0xfe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: 0xfe600000-0xfe7fffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000f0000000-0x00000000f01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfe500000-0xfe5fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

msgmni has been set to 1745

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart: Detected an Intel 965GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: SSDT 7F6931B8, 01C0 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0094) - 6 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7F692B4E, 05E5 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0095) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7F693378, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 009B) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 4 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7F693133, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 009C) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (52 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:1c:23:9d:77:b9

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH8M: IDE controller (0x8086:0x2850 rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ICH8M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ICH8M: IDE port disabled

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x6fa0-0x6fa7

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-5540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x1F0-0x1F7 not free.

ide_generic: I/O resource 0x170-0x177 not free.

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 3 ports 3 Gbps 0x5 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe9fb800 port 0xfe9fb900 irq 223

ata2: DUMMY

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe9fb800 port 0xfe9fba00 irq 223

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST9160821AS, 3.CDD, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9160821AS      3.CD PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fe5fd800-fe5fdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xfed1c400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfed1c000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006f20

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00006f00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006f80

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x00006f60

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x00006f40

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-2:1.0: 3 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[4a4fc000271ed181]

usb 3-2.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-2.3: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 3-2.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

input: Broadcom Corp as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Broadcom Corp] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2.2

input: Broadcom Corp as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Broadcom Corp] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-2.3

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -93901690 ns)

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input6

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input7

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 244k freed

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:0c:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

phy0: HW CONFIG: freq=2412

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:0c:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:0c:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:0c:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100102, writing 100106)

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first thing first :

```

irmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2 

```

I don't like this :

```

# equery list iwl

```

If there nothing then :

```

# emerge -v iwl4965-ucode

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post the content of this :

```

# rmmod iwl4965

# modprobe iwl4965

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## ali3nx

It's definitely either incorrect or missing firmware files for your wireless card. installing the correct firmware should get you past the missing device errors and onto configuring your wireless road warrior  :Smile: 

```
Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost iwl4965: iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost iwl4965: Could not read microcode: -2

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:0c:00.0 disabled

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost dhcpcd[3539]: wlan0: read_interface: No such file or directory

Jul 22 10:51:51 localhost firmware.sh[3541]: Cannot find  firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-1.ucode' 
```

just install the following package then reboot and test.

```
hammer ~ # eix 4965

* net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

     Available versions:  ~4.44.1.18 4.44.1.20

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN ucode
```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post the content of this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ls -la

```

----------

## audiodef

Thanks, ali3nx and d2_racing (LOL! Love the "Idiot Outside" in your avatar, d2). 

Both of you said to install iwl4965-ucode and that got it working.  :Very Happy: 

All I need to figure out now is how to tell the card which network to connect to. I don't think it went and connected to mine, possibly another one in my neighborhood, because it should have gotten a local IP from my router, but instead got an IP out of 192.168. 

If it helps, my router's wireless in unsecured (this is intentional, don't worry. I used to piggyback off my neighbor's before I set up my own internet service, so I'm kind of returning the favor, if they have the know-how to do so. I have other security measures in place). 

But it also would be good to know what to do for different access methods for when I take this laptop travelling.

----------

## ali3nx

installing and configuring wpa_supplicant should make using wireless in gentoo more transparent. while it's easy to assume you need to use wpa with wpa supplicant the gui it provides allows you to pick unsecured if you desire. I would highly suggest reconfiguring your wireless router to use wpa2 with aes encryption so you dont run into any possible issues with unwelcome visitors. The encryption type in linux for aes enabled wpa2 is ccmp.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## audiodef

Whoa... there's a GUI for wpa_supplicant? I've been twiddling with the command line. Where do I find the GUI?

----------

## ali3nx

it should load from a root console using the following command

```
wpa_gui
```

If you find that loading wpa_gui from a terminal is a bit tedious you can create a menu shortcut that forces wpa_gui to load using either gtksu or kdesu so it will load with superuser privledges which are required to use wpa_gui. I've found that kdesu has been the more reliable option of either but it's up to you  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

I got a command not found for wpa_gui. 

BUT!

I went hunting and found http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager. Following those directions, I now have a nifty interface in my Gnome taskbar that easily lets me choose which network to connect to. 

I don't mind the command line, but this is my GF's laptop I'm actually setting up (we both didn't like Wonders Vista) so it'll be easier for her. 

Dudes, thanks! I appreciate the sage advice and expert help.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, also you can use wlassistant in KDE.

----------

## d2_racing

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> All I need to figure out now is how to tell the card which network to connect to. I don't think it went and connected to mine, possibly another one in my neighborhood, because it should have gotten a local IP from my router, but instead got an IP out of 192.168. 
> 
> 

 

Just to be sure :

```

# iwlist scan

# wpa_cli status

```

With that I can tell where you are connected.

----------

